# RF Remote Mod for External Antenna to Increase Range of Oper



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Got an HD upgrade on my Receiver (went from a R22 to a HD21) a few months ago and lost my range in controlling my Receiver from my master bedroom (about 30 ft thru 3 inside walls). Had no problem with the R22 receiver, but have with the new HD21, as many others have also complained about on various forums.

I decided to try modifying the 'new RC65R remote' that came with the new receiver (already had 2 RF remotes--1 LR/1 MBR) for an external antenna. The RF freq is 433 MHz per a forum mod on here, meaning that a 1/4 wavelength (WL)antenna would have to be about 7" (the actual remote internal RF antenna must be 1/8 WL as seen on the PCB run!). The inside of remote may be accessed by removing 6 screws--2 bottom, and 4 under gray oval trim that can be popped out. The RF PCB is piggy-backed onto the main PCB using sticky rubber mounts. Cut the PCB loop antenna 2 places (I 1st tried using Exacto knife, but then ground with a Dremel), scraped the solder mask over the 2 runs to get to the copper, and soldered 2 ends of an #18 solid Cu wire per attached dwg. Drilled a 1/4" hole in side of remote bottom, and ran loop thru to outside. Reassembled (had also used glue gun to keep wires on RF PCB apart and secure).



















[I opted to use an 8" wire for xtra lead length dress/routing of wire]

Final result: Great RF control as had before with loop facing my LR receiver location. Dont know if it was just going external with the loop antenna; or probably more gain with 1/4 WL antenna vs. the internal 1/8 WL..??

B4 attempting this mod, know that you may ruin your remote and that you are responsible for opening it up if covered by a warranty. Altho, if one has basic soldering skills, this mod is a snap!

BTW, after verifying mod worked, I sealed 1/4" hole on side with glue gun.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Now if you could show us how to hold it properly to avoid attenuation. I assume you will be selling a proper case to avoid the dreaded "grip of death". Perhaps there is a job opening for an antenna expert at that little fledgling company in Cupertino.

Sorry couldn't help myself. (I really like my iPhone 4)


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

jgrade said:


> Now if you could show us how to hold it properly to avoid attenuation. I assume you will be selling a proper case to avoid the dreaded "grip of death". Perhaps there is a job opening for an antenna expert at that little fledgling company in Cupertino.
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself. (I really like my* iPhone 4*)


So how does that iPhone4 work as a Directv RF Remote?!!:lol:

Since not dealing with a 'cell tower' in the GHz for the RF Remote-to-Directv Receiver communication, mod works like a 'directional Blue Tooth'......except, more range (100' unobstructed?)..


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Can you post some pictures of the remote ?


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

Joe C said:


> Can you post some pictures of the remote ?





jamwadmag said:


>


Didnt the 2 pic attachments in the OP make it thru to you??


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

jamwadmag said:


> Didnt the 2 pic attachments in the OP make it thru to you??


No it did not, but thats because I'm at work and the firewall must have blocked them. All I see is text. I'll check this thread from home.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Not that the FCC has the manpower to track you down, but keep in mind that making such modifications is a Federal Offense...


----------



## jamwadmag (Feb 9, 2011)

sungam said:


> Not that the FCC has the manpower to track you down, but keep in mind that making such modifications is a Federal Offense...


I would suggest then that if DBSTalk doesnt want to be a party to this modification of an FCC Approved device, then they need to remove this thread.

As for me and my remote, I will.......

Thank you, sungam (D* Tech Support) for the 'heads up'.......BTW, have your co. return to previous antenna designs (either a better placed internal or the external) in their Receivers that didnt leave their customers in the lurch when 'upgrading' (!!)....


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

sungam said:


> Not that the FCC has the manpower to track you down, but keep in mind that making such modifications is a Federal Offense...


 I can see the headlines now: Man gets 20 to life for tweaking his hardware. News at 11.


----------

